# WUHAN | Yufu Tower | 213m | 52 fl |U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

一街之隔楼面地价相差近1.48万，汉阳滨江再入256套房源_武汉市


  乐居买房讯（编辑小葵） 近日，武汉市自然资源和规划局汉阳分局拟同意，武汉华中通信广场置业有限责任公司申报的位于汉阳区滨江大道与拦江路交汇处西南角（即“江御”）的新建居住、商业、商务项目规划设计方案调整。项…




www.sohu.com























By 嗨懒羊羊


----------

